# Print/Cut Transfer Dark T-shirt CMYKLCLM to CMYK Epson T60



## mohdaftab (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello,

I am using Epson T60 with A4 Dark transfer paper for print and cut transfer printing. I used Dye ink which comes with normal inkjet printer but unfortunately the ink fades in a few washes which is why I bought CMYK pigment ink and it doesn't fade with washing at all.

The problem I am facing is that My Epson T60 uses CMYKLCLM and I was only able to buy CMYK pigment ink. So I used AcroRip 8.2.6 software to use only CMYK channels of T60 printer and it works but this RIP software has some kind of sizing issue or bug because it puts around 1 cm margin on left and top side of the printed paper and also the print size is always less that the original size of the image. 

I would like to know how can I use CMYK channels only with softwares like Photoshop or SCAL 4 Pro please?

Thank you


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

mohdaftab said:


> I would like to know how can I use CMYK channels only with softwares like Photoshop or SCAL 4 Pro please?


You cannot do this without bypassing the printer driver, which is what AcroRip does.


----------



## mohdaftab (Nov 4, 2019)

TABOB said:


> You cannot do this without bypassing the printer driver, which is what AcroRip does.


Hi thank you for the reply .. I would love to use AcroRIP but the margin problem takes away a lot of space from the page and I can do bigger image in it.
Any idea how can this be fixed please?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Have you tried adjusting the "page margin settings"?


----------



## mohdaftab (Nov 4, 2019)

TABOB said:


> Have you tried adjusting the "page margin settings"?


I set it to 0mm.
In acrorip I chose the canvas size to be 210 x 297 mm and import a 210 x 297 mm image in it but it somehow reduces the size of imported image as well. I have to resize the image again to fit it in the canvas.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

mohdaftab said:


> In acrorip I chose the canvas size to be 210 x 297 mm and import a 210 x 297 mm image in it but it somehow reduces the size of imported image as well.


Save your images at 200 or 300dpi and they will import bigger.

As for the border issue, I think it may have something to do with the printer not supporting border-less printing.
I cannot think of anything else... but then I've never used AcroRip with such a printer.
What happens if you set the paper size 215 x 302 mm (5mm larger)?


----------



## mohdaftab (Nov 4, 2019)

TABOB said:


> Save your images at 200 or 300dpi and they will import bigger.
> 
> As for the border issue, I think it may have something to do with the printer not supporting border-less printing.
> I cannot think of anything else... but then I've never used AcroRip with such a printer.
> What happens if you set the paper size 215 x 302 mm (5mm larger)?


My printer supports borderless printing and my images are 300 dpi. It imports with reduced size but printing with left and top margin makes the small image go out of printing area as well.

I think I should get 6 color pigment inks and use the normal method and hope it works.
Thank you so much


----------

